# 9 Things You Probably Didn't Know About Steve Jobs And Other Items



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2011)

Unknown facts (?) about the man: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/8-things-didn-t-know-life-steve-jobs-172130955.html

Life in Photos: http://www.tecca.com/pictures/a-life-in-photos-the-indelible-impact-of-steve-jobs/

Web tributes: http://www.tecca.com/pictures/web-tribute-steve-jobs/

From Mouse To IPads, his legacy: http://www.tecca.com/news/2011/10/05/steve-jobs-legacy/

His quotes: http://www.tecca.com/columns/steve-jobs-in-quotes/


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting insights linked there, Caver, thank you.

Of what I read, what brought tears to my eyes was this:

*For all of his single-minded dedication to the company he built from the ground up, Jobs actuallyskipped a meeting to take Laurene on their first date: "I was in the parking lot with the key in the car, and I thought to myself, 'If this is my last night on earth, would I rather spend it at a business meeting or with this woman?' I ran across the parking lot, asked her if she'd have dinner with me. She said yes, we walked into town and we've been together ever since."*

What can i say?  I might have an English stiff upper lip but I am also an incurable romantic .


----------



## granfire (Oct 6, 2011)

the stiff upper lip is only so that the tears don't drip in your mouth. ^_^


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2011)

It is nice to know that the brilliant are also human.


----------

